# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  Máy laser có thể hàn các kim loại không đồng chất?

## namsonlaser.vanhue

Fiber laser – Công nghệ đi đầu trong các ứng dụng xử lý vi mô ngành sản xuất công nghiệp với độ uy tín và ổn định cao. Tuy nhiên, một trong những thắc mắc gần đây liên quan đến ứng dụng công nghệ laser Fiber là “Liệu máy laser fiber có hàn được các loại kim loại không đồng chất”? Chất lượng mối hàn có đảm bảo? Câu trả lời ngay sau đây.

Máy laser có thể hàn các kim loại không đồng chất?

Hàn laser nối 2 kim loại Đồng & Nhôm


Máy hàn laser nguồn xung nanosecond (ns Pulsed Laser) có thể hàn chồng mép một vùng nhỏ giữa hai kim loại không đồng chất – Ứng dụng hàn phổ biến trong ngành sản xuất thiết bị pin và điện tử tiêu dùng.

Thông thường, khó khăn lớn nhất khi hàn các kim loại khác nhau chính là khó xử lý nguồn năng lượng đầu vào và dễ làm cho mối hàn bị giòn, dễ gãy. Tuy nhiên, công nghệ laser fiber có thể xử lý được bằng cách làm giảm đáng kể lượng nhiệt đầu vào và vùng ảnh hưởng nhiệt, từ đó rút ngắn thời gian xử lý. Ưu điểm nữa của công nghệ fiber chính là có thể hàn lặp lại với độ ổn định, chính xác cao và điều khiển được mối hàn.

Máy hàn laser fiber nào dùng được cho ứng dụng này?

Máy hàn laser sử dụng nguồn fiber redENERGY 70W EP – Z  chính là giải pháp hiệu quả cho ứng dụng này. Máy hàn bằng cách tạo ra 3 điểm hàn siêu chắc tại mối nối 2 kim loại và chỉ mất 1 giây để hàn. Quá trình hàn diễn ra rất nhanh, mối hàn sạch không bị oxi hóa và có điện trở thấp. Liên hệ: 0908961814 để được tư vấn nhiều hơn và thử mẫu miễn phí tại: Số 3B, Ngõ 43, Giảng Võ, Phường Cát Linh, Tp Hà Nội

----------

